# Ronson jetflame lighters



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

Ronson jet flame lighters. just bought 2 of them, both had same problems
added Ronson butane, both worked fine for 1 week, then started to die, recharged butane ok, adjusted flame work 3 or or 4 times still ng. any ideas 
thanks A J.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Purge the lighters of all butane ( turn the screw to where it is on the minus when adding more butane,,,use at least 3x quality butane fuel,,,,don't cheap out ) After purging insert nozzle into the lighter ensuring that you have the nozzle straight and then refill for at least 10 seconds. If most of the fuel leaking out while re filling you are doing it wrong or need the right size nozzle. After refueling, let it sit at least 5 minutes before trying to light and be sure to turn the screw back towards + on the lighter.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Not that I'm being helpful, but I've not had any problems with the ones I have. I do custom cigar-band lighters using Zippos and Ronsons, so I have maybe 30 Ronsons here and they all work well. Having said this, if I were to use a standard Ronson for six months or so and it started giving problems, I'd pitch it and buy another, price being what it is for them.


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

Architeuthis said:


> Not that I'm being helpful, but I've not had any problems with the ones I have. I do custom cigar-band lighters using Zippos and Ronsons, so I have maybe 30 Ronsons here and they all work well. Having said this, if I were to use a standard Ronson for six months or so and it started giving problems, I'd pitch it and buy another, price being what it is for them.


Just bought the two of them a week ago 
a j


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Purge the lighters of all butane ( turn the screw to where it is on the minus when adding more butane,,,use at least 3x quality butane fuel,,,,don't cheap out ) After purging insert nozzle into the lighter ensuring that you have the nozzle straight and then refill for at least 10 seconds. If most of the fuel leaking out while re filling you are doing it wrong or need the right size nozzle. After refueling, let it sit at least 5 minutes before trying to light and be sure to turn the screw back towards + on the lighter.


? thanks for info, i did purge, was not aware of closing the adjustment screw. used standard ronson fuel was not aware that you needed premium butane. use the colibrri fuel on their lighters
thanks a j


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

a j said:


> ? thanks for info, i did purge, was not aware of closing the adjustment screw. used standard ronson fuel was not aware that you needed premium butane. use the colibrri fuel on their lighters
> thanks a j


I use 3x butane at the very least because it is just a better way to go. It's not that you have to,,,it's just my quirk. Were you able to get the lighter(s) to work?


----------



## DiegoDude (Jan 9, 2009)

how many cigars are you lighting in that 1 week? depending on your smoking conditions a week might be all that it can hold. or is the problem that the lighter is full and you get no flame?


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

I've had 2 of them for about a year and they have given me little trouble. When one starts to spit and sputter when I try to use it I'll turn the flame adjustment all the way up and purge all (or as much as I can) of the fuel out. Then I'll turn the flame adjustment all the way down and toss it in the freezer for an hour or so. I'm not sure where I heard about the freezer part, but it does result in a fuller, faster fuel fill.


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I use 3x butane at the very least because it is just a better way to go. It's not that you have to,,,it's just my quirk. Were you able to get the lighter(s) to work?


NO. thought i would put on forum for differnent oppinions, experiances.
like yours. was not aware that you could get different grades of butane. where would i get 3 X ?
thanks A J


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

DiegoDude said:


> how many cigars are you lighting in that 1 week? depending on your smoking conditions a week might be all that it can hold. or is the problem that the lighter is full and you get no flame?


5 to 7 cigars, ? maybe 10 relites. that realy is not the point. i refilled the lighters there was plenty of fuel in them
thanks A J


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

Tips for filling lighter.

YouTube - Butane Lighter Maintenance

Lava and Vector are 5x refined.

LAVA Butane - Product Listing

Vector Quintuplus Premium Lighter Fuel - Butane Cans Buy a case or a can


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I love these lighters and use several (by the chair... in the car... in the office...) with little problem. However, they are inexpensive (got mine for $2.94 each at Wally World), so it is possible you got a bad one or two.

Cigary's suggestion of better refined fuel is your best bet. If that does not do it, it might be time to chuck 'em and start over. My :2 .


:ss


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I love these lighters and use several (by the chair... in the car... in the office...) with little problem. However, they are inexpensive (got mine for $2.94 each at Wally World), so it is possible you got a bad one or two.
> 
> Cigary's suggestion of better refined fuel is your best bet. If that does not do it, it might be time to chuck 'em and start over. My :2 .
> 
> :ss[/quote


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

? What fuel do you use ? Ronson, colibri ? Etc. I used Ronson as recommended by ronson 

thanks a j


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Ronson and have used both Ronson ultra fuel and Colibri w/o any problems. As suggested, purge the lighter and give it another go. If this doesn't solve the problem just pitch them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have used Vector and Lava as well as King Butane,,,all keep my lighters in perfect burning condition.


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

Your local B&M should have filtered butane, just ask them. I had problems with my ronson lighter when I tried refilling it with the 5x butane, but didn't purge it properly. After watching that youtube video when I first started smoking, it has helped and haven't had any problems with the lighters. I must have 5 or 6 floating around, vehicles, drawers, pants pocket and jacket pocket. I just found 5 more at my local wal-mart so I bought them all, since they can be hard to find and make great gifts for herfing buddies!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

You might also try blowing out the burner with some compressed air. It can become clogged.


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I'm down one now, dropped it in the hottub while soaking and smoking! It hasn't come back yet, don't know if it's done for good, sitting a couple hours and sparks again at least.


----------

